# Opps!



## beastmaster (Jun 26, 2012)

This job keeps getting worse. I went back to finish a job I started for a landscaper in the hollywood hills. He was supposed to supply me with a crew, No crew, so I brought my own experience groundsmen. I had just walked a big leader though and around an oak tree. It was impressive, and I was of course talking sh##. With that leader out of the way I had a tall skinny branch growing straight up with some weight on the backside and a slight lean 180 degrees from where I wanted to drop it. On the ground was a steep slope and that was where my groundman was holding the tipping line. I suggested he might want to tie a trucker hitch or hook up some pulleys. But after pulling on the line and seeing the tree moved both him and were sure he could handle it ok. 
He was out of my sight, so after making a shallow face cut, I yelled back cut. I saw the cut start to open and speeded up my cut. I then saw the groundmen almost lifted in the air as the branch started going backwards over the primarys, that were about 10 feet behind me and beneath me. The piece came off the tree I was in and landed across the primarys. At first I thought maybe they weren't energized, nothing happend. Then the limb started smoking. The groundmen pulled the rope and that ##### arced and let out a pop that sounded like a canon going off, Im still only 10ft away in the tree. I hear a carwash below me, shout down.
I screwed up and I know it. I was rushing. I should of came down and tied a truckers hitch or hooked up a mechanical advantage. The groundmen couldn't get no leverage on that hill side when it started pulling him upwards. 
Mean while he pulls the line again and she pops again and shoots out a green and blue fire ball. I scream at him to let that rope go.
I hear sirens and people are coming out to see what killed the power for half of hollywood, and I paniced a little bit and grabbed my stuff and bailed the hell out of there, just beating the fire truck.
I call the Landscaper, I am on the freeway heading home. He's calm, he asked me why I left? I don't know why(shell shot?)He asked me are you going to finish today, don't think so. He upset I left the branch on the wires, "you couldn't get it off?" I don't think he realizes what 12,000 Volts is. I continued the ride home and he went to deal with the aftermath.
I messed up, Its my fault, and was my responsibility. The wires didn't break. I am hoping they just turn off the power and take the branch off. I don't know if I left the scene of an accident, or if were going to get sued or fined. I offered to go back and deal with it he said he has it handled for right now. Haven't talked to him yet. I did scheduled next Saturday to finish the job. I feel like crap.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 26, 2012)

All i can say is WOW! I hope it all works out for you beast, i've hit wires before but never blew out the power.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 26, 2012)

I am glad you didn't burn my bubba.

I guess that "climber/foreman" thing really ain't working out for you either? Don't feel bad, your are only a man... and it sure the #### looks like you could have used a couple more of those.


Of course I speak from experience, my bubba, but when the scraper is a no show and the job is technical I bail and pretty much always have even when I needed the money and it cost me money. 

Now from what you said : The guy never let go of the rope even when it was on the wires?


----------



## mic687 (Jun 26, 2012)

I always try to remian cool because I am in charge of the job and don't have anyone else to rely. I just past mid point tied a sycamore limb and then got talked in to butt roping it also for extra control. I should have gone with my first thought because the butt tie caused the swing to stop and hung the the tip 3 feet over the primary. The butt was contacting the tree I was in and smoking as was the tip in the line. I took a pretty good poke while exiting the tree but had to figure out what to do so, as frustrated as I was it was my job and I was not calling someone to bail me out. I am not going to give the details because dealing with that much power is very dangerous. I was able to clear the line with no shock and no loss of power and will still take jobs close to the primarys but I am always nervous until I get it cleared. Beast you are already being hard enough on yourself so I will say this, you knew the right thing to do and in the intrest of time savings didn't do it so mark it down as a lesson and continue on. There are to many mistakes to make in life to dwell on just one, so remember it and don't do it twice.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 26, 2012)

mic687 said:


> I always try to remian cool because I am in charge of the job and don't have anyone else to rely. I just past mid point tied a sycamore limb and then got talked in to butt roping it also for extra control. I should have gone with my first thought because the butt tie caused the swing to stop and hung the the tip 3 feet over the primary. The butt was contacting the tree I was in and smoking as was the tip in the line. I took a pretty good poke while exiting the tree but had to figure out what to do so, as frustrated as I was it was my job and I was not calling someone to bail me out. I am not going to give the details because dealing with that much power is very dangerous. I was able to clear the line with no shock and no loss of power and will still take jobs close to the primarys but I am always nervous until I get it cleared. Beast you are already being hard enough on yourself so I will say this, you knew the right thing to do and in the intrest of time savings didn't do it so mark it down as a lesson and continue on. There are to many mistakes to make in life to dwell on just one, so remember it and don't do it twice.




Not going to call someone to bail you out!!!??? May I point out just how un-American that paradigm is?

But we are not talking about corrupt investment banks, we are talkin about a single man in a life or death situation. Jeez, if you got a branch laying across the 3 phase then call the dam people who are trained and equipt to handle it.


----------



## RAG66 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am going to make an assumption, and we all know about doing that, I have been "educated" by the local utility. The law states that the utility can prosecute anyone who tampers or otherwise damages the power conductors. This information was presented to me about 15 years ago when I had made a mistake and ripped the secondary line out of a house. I was educated by the responding lineman and received a call from the utility. I was informed that they can and do prosecute people for damage and response to emergency situations. So my assumption is that most states have similar laws regarding this kind of problem. You are lucky to have your skin!! I'm no where near perfect but I error on caution, stay away from the primary conductors....


----------



## treemandan (Jun 26, 2012)

RAG66 said:


> I am going to make an assumption, and we all know about doing that, I have been "educated" by the local utility. The law states that the utility can prosecute anyone who tampers or otherwise damages the power conductors. This information was presented to me about 15 years ago when I had made a mistake and ripped the secondary line out of a house. I was educated by the responding lineman and received a call from the utility. I was informed that they can and do prosecute people for damage and response to emergency situations. So my assumption is that most states have similar laws regarding this kind of problem. You are lucky to have your skin!! I'm no where near perfect but I error on caution, stay away from the primary conductors....



You can't be prosecuted if it was an accident, if that was the case we would all be in jail, but having insurance is a good idea then you just pay the deductable and walk away instead of being carried.


----------



## Zale (Jun 26, 2012)

Hopefully going phase to phase just popped the transformer and they can reset it. Your friend is very lucky.


----------



## RAG66 (Jun 26, 2012)

Our utility law says contractor takes responsibility for damages regardless of intent. Obviously no one intends to do damage as a contractor. Our utility also says if we are not certified, electrical hazard, tree workers, we are to stay away from trees within 15 feet of the primary conductors. If we choose to work on those trees we are subject to prosecution and liable for resulting damages if any occur. I guess it may be different in other areas, which is why I said assumption in my other post. At least in my case I'll play the safety card. If any are wondering YES I have had a small top land on the primary conductor before fortunately the lines were in a vertical format and connection was not possible, although the wires and poles for a block and a half in all directions shook hard, I about lost my cookies. I do know the feeling of possible disaster... Terror!!!


----------



## chief116 (Jun 26, 2012)

It happens Beast, no reason to let it get you down! 

My old boss tossed a tiny little branch down, the wind took it straight into the primaries. It started smoking, then caught fire, then came the shotgun BOOM! Seemed like it took the power co. about 45 seconds to turn the power back on. It was a nice lesson in the power of electricity tho. 

The only time we've been charged/fined by the power company is when house service wires get pulled off.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jun 26, 2012)

chief116 said:


> My old boss tossed a tiny little branch down, the wind took it straight into the primaries. It started smoking, then caught fire, then came the shotgun BOOM! Seemed like it took the power co. about 45 seconds to turn the power back on. It was a nice lesson in the power of electricity tho.



That was an auto-recloser (not electrical engineer terminology, just tree guy slang). Their purpose is to burn through a short, and restart the system without needing a service tech for every minor outage. They're also dangerous, because if you've got a live wire on the ground (or grounding through a tree), and you think the lines just went dead, and attempt to perform a rescue or break a connection to the line, and it suddenly becomes re-energized, well.....problems multiply. 
------------------------------------

Beastmaster, glad you and your groundie both came out uninjured. Tell your groundie to be very thankful for clean dry rope. And I hope you don't end up with any issues for leaving the site. You can always tell them that the accident on the lines wasn't the problem, but the accident in your pants had to be dealt with right then.

So far I've only been the cause of one HV transformer blast, and if I remember right, it was the 2nd job I did after I left line clearance. Bounced a chunk off a LV triplex line, shook the pole attached to the LV open secondary line, and they had enough slack that they touched, and welded together instantly. It was like a giant sixty second sparkler over the road. When the transformer half a block away blew the fireworks stopped, and everybody in the neighborhood was suddenly on their lawn looking our way.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 26, 2012)

Tough one, dang. Still trying to figure why you ran off. 
Jeff


----------



## amert (Jun 26, 2012)

Can you be prosecuted? I don't know about that. But you can be held liable for cost of repairs. If you all were able to walk away, no doubt, your lucky. You really ought to say a prayer in thanks tonight. Some of you can scoff at me if you want to, but unless you've ever seen in real life, not pics or stories or videos, what that voltage can do to someone...your just real lucky today. I'm glad no one got hurt. 
You should have stayed on the job to explain to the lineman what happened. Yeah I'm sure they can figure it out, but its just nice when the people involved are there to tell exactly what happened.


----------



## amert (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh yeah, auto reclosers aren't dangerous, people messing with something they know nothing about......that's dangerous! Just sayin.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jun 26, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> This job keeps getting worse. I went back to finish a job I started for a landscaper in the hollywood hills. He was supposed to supply me with a crew, No crew, so I brought my own experience groundsmen. I had just walked a big leader though and around an oak tree. It was impressive, and I was of course talking sh##. With that leader out of the way I had a tall skinny branch growing straight up with some weight on the backside and a slight lean 180 degrees from where I wanted to drop it. On the ground was a steep slope and that was where my groundman was holding the tipping line. I suggested he might want to tie a trucker hitch or hook up some pulleys. But after pulling on the line and seeing the tree moved both him and were sure he could handle it ok.
> He was out of my sight, so after making a shallow face cut, I yelled back cut. I saw the cut start to open and speeded up my cut. I then saw the groundmen almost lifted in the air as the branch started going backwards over the primarys, that were about 10 feet behind me and beneath me. The piece came off the tree I was in and landed across the primarys. At first I thought maybe they weren't energized, nothing happend. Then the limb started smoking. The groundmen pulled the rope and that ##### arced and let out a pop that sounded like a canon going off, Im still only 10ft away in the tree. I hear a carwash below me, shout down.
> I screwed up and I know it. I was rushing. I should of came down and tied a truckers hitch or hooked up a mechanical advantage. The groundmen couldn't get no leverage on that hill side when it started pulling him upwards.
> Mean while he pulls the line again and she pops again and shoots out a green and blue fire ball. I scream at him to let that rope go.
> ...



Damn b.m. im glad you and your g.m are stiil around to post. Whats up, why would you try that without a 4to1 or gone smaller over high voltage,why would you think for a second the lines weren't hot and then to make a bad situation even worse flee the scene. From what a have read you know yer chit but seems like all this eratic employment has lead to some really questionable situations. Can't you get a full time gig with a outfit that has a reliable crew and steady work. I wish you the best, you got really lucky, on this one.
One more thing whats up with guys so non chalant aroundpower,its really the only thing that scares me anymore. I almost walked halfway through yesterdays job with a crane. Cant imagine one dude on a rope contolling my fate.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 26, 2012)

You have working some narly stuff up there in Big Bear and Arrowhead so I know you are a Qualified Line guy. That is why it gnaws at you. Harder to swallow with all that experience.
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

When I was like 16 Beast master I took out a live wire. Cost me around a grand. The power company setup a payment plan for me. The pole was so rotten it broke the trusses up top that hold the wire. The wire fell across my pickup truck and stupidly enough I lifted it off with a stick. I had nightmares about it after that. I had no real training at that time was just climbing with a flip line and spikes. But it will be fine not a super big deal. Live and learn.

Once you get good at trees and you eff something up it really Buggs you because you know your better than that.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kfdwyx


----------



## lxt (Jun 26, 2012)

ddhlakebound said:


> That was an auto-recloser (not electrical engineer terminology, just tree guy slang). Their purpose is to burn through a short, and restart the system without needing a service tech for every minor outage. They're also dangerous, because if you've got a live wire on the ground (or grounding through a tree), and you think the lines just went dead, and attempt to perform a rescue or break a connection to the line, and it suddenly becomes re-energized, well.....problems multiply.
> ----------------------------------




Close on the reason, actually........... they`re now using Scatamatic (scatamate) or whats known as intellirupters, usually & depending on what section of the line you are working you get what are called shots 1, 2, 3 after the 3rd its over (usually) however if you`re in a sectionalized area it will be different

The Recloser function is usually done manually & is not used to "burn through a short" that would be an auto switch which depending on where you are will blow the fuse not the transformer, if you blew a transformer a hazmat crew would show up as the oil inside is usually treated as PCB and either way will catch fire & be an ugly show!

#1, thank god you`re alright & glad to hear of a safe outcome.
#2, ANSI & OSHA require anyone working within 10ft to be qualified, if you`re outside the 10ft zone but have the ability to hit the line indirectly with tools or any part of the tree or to directly hit the line.........you should not be in that tree!!

Sooner or later they are going to enforce this by way of law as around my way 2 people have died working trees near powerlines (unqualified) the one guy caught fire in front of an elementary school, the kids needed counseled...........he had 2 or 3 kids himself, people on the news said they could hear him screaming for what seemed like forever & then he caught fire, the kids were on recess and watching him!!

stay safe & leave that #### alone!


LXT


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jun 26, 2012)

Once you get good at trees and you eff something up it really Buggs you because you know your better than that.

So true! I beat myself up over hittin a gutter. Cant imagine cuttin off power to a few city blocks and almost killing a g.m. The walk of shame fo sure, live and learn I guess. 
---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kfdwyx[/QUOTE]


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

lxt said:


> Close on the reason, actually........... they`re now using Scatamatic (scatamate) or whats known as intellirupters, usually & depending on what section of the line you are working you get what are called shots 1, 2, 3 after the 3rd its over (usually) however if you`re in a sectionalized area it will be different
> 
> The Recloser function is usually done manually & is not used to "burn through a short" that would be an auto switch which depending on where you are will blow the fuse not the transformer, if you blew a transformer a hazmat crew would show up as the oil inside is usually treated as PCB and either way will catch fire & be an ugly show!
> 
> ...



Was right across from the chief of polices house. We worked down there the next week and I asked Martin (city) manager about it. He was in a steel boom. I'm not sure he even had a permit for the work. Every time my new policy's comes in I have to fax them over to edgeworth, sweickly, and mt Lebanon. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zif2g1


----------



## climberjones (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok so ive always been trained that electricity can travel down a rope but has anyone ever actually seen it happen?:msp_scared:


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

climberjones said:


> Ok so ive always been trained that electricity can travel down a rope but has anyone ever actually seen it happen?:msp_scared:



Depends on conditions. Add moisture it can go pretty far. It can come through tree branches as to there high moisture content. Dry clean rope doubt it especially if your 100 foot of rope away. I still wouldn't try it on a dare.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?srz2na


----------



## amert (Jun 26, 2012)

Just once, we were trompin in this right of way that was like a swamp, so covered in mud. Big oak can down and splintered the crossarm. It was a feeder on private prop. So we were sticking it hot, and using the handline to pull the phases up to the arm. Started raining like a mother. It started tracking down the handline groundman said it felt like he was getting stung. So he put on his runners.


----------



## amert (Jun 26, 2012)

Rubbers, as in gloves.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jun 26, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Depends on conditions. Add moisture it can go pretty far. It can come through tree branches as to there high moisture content. Dry clean rope doubt it especially if your 100 foot of rope away. I still wouldn't try it on a dare.
> Really?, a g.m was killed last week in seattle when a half inch tag line connected with a single phase res. How you guys have such little respect is beyond me.
> 
> ---


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on conditions. Add moisture it can go pretty far. It can come through tree branches as to there high moisture content. Dry clean rope doubt it especially if your 100 foot of rope away. I still wouldn't try it on a dare.
> ...


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

If you go on my YouTube channel I made a video for the truck manufacturer of how the bucket works. In that situation we where jibbed out under a two phase. Hit the up button to hard on accident and it's over. Electric lines and steel booms are like fire and water.




---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wp1oxv


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jun 26, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said I wouldn't try it. If it conducted in ever situation his ground man would be fried chicken. The conditions have to be correct. I guess when your around it everyday you get use to it. Most of the trees we cut are in the juice. I have a good investment in ADI Stick saws.
> ...


----------



## no tree to big (Jun 26, 2012)

only guessing at a possibility why the juice did not run down the rope here but maybe the rope itself was not in direct contact with the wire and the power was just traveling through the part of the limb that was touching each line. now, if the rope was between those points or was draped across the lines maybe a different story


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

climberjones said:


> Ok so ive always been trained that electricity can travel down a rope but has anyone ever actually seen it happen?:msp_scared:



So I guess what I'm saying is don't wait until you have to see it to believe it can happen. It can conduct through a lot. When we do clearance it amazing the power they have they incinerate a two inch limb in a second. A lot of times we gotta cut the limbs when they are sticking ten foot out the other side of the juice. So theirs always that one little piece that's gonna bump. Man do they put on a show blue purple yellow sparks and flames. We where arc shields boots gloves and are running stick saws tho don't attempt with a 200t.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?15ewjo


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> > This reiterates my thought that you and alot of other climbers are retarded when it comes to power. "The conditions have to be corrrect" what a joke. Good luck, with that "you get use to it attitude".
> ...


----------



## TreeAce (Jun 26, 2012)

BM,I am glad u n the gm are ok. It actually take balls to even post this story. The first step to making sure it doesnt happen again is admitting it was your own fault. I know for me its a helpful post cuz it gets me thinking. I am certian you know what ur doing and if it can happen to you....well...it can happen to me to. Dont beat yourself up over it


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> > This reiterates my thought that you and alot of other climbers are retarded when it comes to power. "The conditions have to be corrrect" what a joke. Good luck, with that "you get use to it attitude".
> ...


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> BM,I am glad u n the gm are ok. It actually take balls to even post this story. The first step to making sure it doesnt happen again is admitting it was your own fault. I know for me its a helpful post cuz it gets me thinking. I am certian you know what ur doing and if it can happen to you....well...it can happen to me to. Dont beat yourself up over it



O dude it can happen to anyone. And electricity is by far one of the biggest killers in the tree care industry. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4pguvr


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 26, 2012)

Glad to see the word 'Qualified' instead of 'Certified'.
Jeff
View attachment 243178

View attachment 243179

Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jun 26, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> > You have to get use to it if you want money$$ or keep messing with backyard trees over a gutter or some other no challenge tree that every other tree guy with a saddle and saw can take down. However far you wanna take it I guess. I'm not good with cutting trees down for a thousand or two. I got bigger fish to fry. Lol
> ...


----------



## amert (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> > mr. holden wood said:
> ...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 26, 2012)

The guys that want to start up a tree business and think all you need is a rope,saddle,and saw to be a tree guy need to read this thread. I learned ALOT doing line clearance and what i learned there i use everyday.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

don't want to derail this thread anymore because holden wood seems he have to prove he's a man to me.

but this is what the power company provides us with to see if lines are live or dead. i keep this guy handy in the pickup. the actual testers stay in the truck. it won't tell you what is flowing but at least if anything is flowing. you can put it on the end of a jameson pole. its sensitive enough to pickup static electricity by rubbing it on your shirt.


----------



## amert (Jun 26, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> > We do a lot of work for the power companies. You know what a three phase is correct. All three lines are not even carrying the same voltage or frequency and sometimes one is a ground. To generate an arc a hot usually has to come in contact with a ground or different frequency of electricity. So the rope to get a good surge of electricity would have to cross two of the phases.
> ...


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jun 26, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> > mattfr12 said:
> ...


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> > mr. holden wood said:
> ...


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

But per your request. heres the picture of the coon.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jun 26, 2012)

amert said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I have never heard anyone be so wrong when trying to describe power lines. The real question is Do YOU really what three phase is? All three lines will have current in them the VOLTAGE will be very close to the same. The CURRENT my differ, and there dosen't have to be a NEUTRAL. Frequency!!! Really! Do your power lines also emit radio stations. While you may trim power line r.o.w. you dont seem to know much about the lines!
> ...


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

amert said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I have never heard anyone be so wrong when trying to describe power lines. The real question is Do YOU really what three phase is? All three lines will have current in them the VOLTAGE will be very close to the same. The CURRENT my differ, and there dosen't have to be a NEUTRAL. Frequency!!! Really! Do your power lines also emit radio stations. While you may trim power line r.o.w. you dont seem to know much about the lines!
> ...


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> amert said:
> 
> 
> > Please enlighten him before he cooks his crew. How he has gotten this far is amazing to me.
> ...


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## mr. holden wood (Jun 26, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> > I know gotta make you wonder what your doing wrong?
> ...


----------



## amert (Jun 26, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> amert said:
> 
> 
> > Then maybe it will also help you comprehend mine since I basically said the same thing about three different times.
> ...


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

amert said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? You BASICALLY said the same thing!!! HOW!!! You were talking about frequency! That has nothing to do with power lines. What is your problem anyway, someone proves you wrong so you have to turn it into a personal attack. Nice try with the hooked on phonics thing though that was almost funny!
> ...


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> > mr. holden wood said:
> ...


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 26, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> amert said:
> 
> 
> > Buy spell checker at least. Frequency or range of voltage.
> ...


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't like to break anything, and I feel I am pretty cool under pressure. I didn't panic from the accident its self. Was concerned for my my groundman. He thought it was his fault and wouldn't let go of the rope still trying to save it. When it started to roll back, I couldn't beleave it, my saw was still running and I cut it off the stump as it was falling backwards so it wouldn't hang up and energize the tree I was gaffed into. 
After screaming for the groundmen to stop pullin the rope and let it go, I picked a fast and safe escape route out of that tree. It arced and boomed twice, I was blinded and deaf seeing the flash everywhere I looked. When I touched the ground almost beneath the wires and put 30 feet between me and the tree and wires, I could hear sirens, everything seemed secure, no one was hurt, that's when I thought, this is all my fault. I could of prevented this, it shouldn't of happened, that is when I started panicking. I think I was so ashamed that is why I bailed. I did call the guy who hired me and got him down there.
I sent that dude(the landscaper)texts and an email telling him how dangerous these trees were, over the weekend.. Told him there was no area for error. The first day I had 3 of his guys on the rope. That friday no one showed up, I called and was told to do the best I can. 
I only had a few more tops to take out then his guys could do the rest. The branches were from old topping cuts and several of them were 30 ft tall almost straight up but branching out towards the primary's. those pieces were skinny and easily pulled over. I brought two double pulleys just for this piece. The groundman didn't know how to use them or tie a truckers hitch, I would of had to come out of the tree set it up then climb back up there. That my friends is what I should of did. 
In the end the power company came out and removed the limb and it wasn't that big of a deal to them. The company may yet have to pay for the emergency response. The owner of this company still wants me to do all his work(trimming and removals) I have worked with some great guys and company's, this isn't one of them. But he is paying really good.
I am going Saturday to finish, I guess I have to climb back up on that horse. I own limited equipment, the business owner none Part of me just wants to walk away from this miserable job. But in is in my nature to finish what I start.
Just for the record, I am not certified to work around HV, I have a healthy respect and fear of HV lines I have been juiced throw a rope, I had the bottom of my boots blown out when a crane got energized. I use to have a friend who had both hands blown off and another who died in a bucket in the HV lines I know enough to know it's nothen to play with that HV


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn Beasty, glad ur ok, would be pissed at u if you were not around when I get there, I still wanna go fishing!

I was taught only one thing about HV, "STAY THE PHUCK AWAY FROM THEM" So I always have.
A long time ago, we had a emergency call, tree was slowly uprooting and going right towards HV, the power company drug their feet and we where trying to get it down far enough to clear the lines, if it let go, well we didn't make it. I knew that it was going to hit before they got there and we backed out and watched, it got to that point where it finally just let go and it nailed a pole with transformers on it. All kinds aof pretty colors. When it hit the pole it also hit a tension wire and pulled on the whole line of poles, like 5 or 6, all of them had a lean towards the pole that was hit. Took out the power for several blocks, in the middle of a hot summer, IN DA HOOD, AND I MEAN THE HOOD! Locals came out to see what killed thier stolen AC unit and seen us, it got ugly and we had to call the cops. We tried explaining to the peeps we didnt do anythng to cause it, but theydidnt care, they wanted to lynch someone. Cops came, made sure we got out of there ok. They wanted me to go back and get the tree once it was safe, no thanks. I like my hubcaps.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 27, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> > mr. holden wood said:
> ...


----------



## mic687 (Jun 27, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Not going to call someone to bail you out!!!??? May I point out just how un-American that paradigm is?
> 
> But we are not talking about corrupt investment banks, we are talkin about a single man in a life or death situation. Jeez, if you got a branch laying across the 3 phase then call the dam people who are trained and equipt to handle it.



I am a state licensed Journeyman Electrician with 15 years experience and am very aware of the dangers. The reason I did not go in to the removal aspect is because I don't want to give info that an untrained inexpreienced person may try and get killed. I have alot of respect for electrical power and do not recomend anyone mess with it and or for that matter go anywhere near it, .5 mili amps is all it takes to stop your heart. I still have equipment from my previous career and dont recomend anyone try clearing any line unless you are properly trained. Call the proper authorities, take your lumps and live to see another day.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treemandan (Jun 27, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> amert said:
> 
> 
> > Buy spell checker at least.
> ...


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 27, 2012)

treemandan said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, like , uhh yer like the worst speller out of us all.
> ...


----------



## treemandan (Jun 27, 2012)

When I have work to do around wires I tell the client to call the electric company and say " I am having some work done, the wires need to be covered, thank you"

Of course you can make the call but it was easier for me to have the client do it. The power company really doesn't want fried people or damage to fix. They will cover the wires, they have to, its part of their " thing".


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 27, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Glad to see the word 'Qualified' instead of 'Certified'.
> Jeff
> View attachment 243178
> 
> ...



Umm, Mr. Lovstrom, Sir, I need a new hitch pin for the chipper, I can't find the old one..

Oh, and I lost my safety glasses and drove over the pole pruner...


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 27, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> don't want to derail this thread anymore because holden wood seems he have to prove he's a man to me.
> 
> but this is what the power company provides us with to see if lines are live or dead. i keep this guy handy in the pickup. the actual testers stay in the truck. it won't tell you what is flowing but at least if anything is flowing. you can put it on the end of a jameson pole. its sensitive enough to pickup static electricity by rubbing it on your shirt.



I thought those pics were something else at first!!


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 27, 2012)

Glad to see you and your twin showed up with some helpful insight for BM.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 27, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Glad to see you and your twin showed up with some helpful insight for BM.



I think they saw yer big orange thingy and got excited.

But I don't think you are supposed to be fitting that crane anywhere near wires without covers.


----------



## lxt (Jun 27, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> > We do a lot of work for the power companies. You know what a three phase is correct. All three lines are not even carrying the same voltage or frequency and sometimes one is a ground. To generate an arc a hot usually has to come in contact with a ground or different frequency of electricity. So the rope to get a good surge of electricity would have to cross two of the phases.
> ...


----------



## lxt (Jun 27, 2012)

Matt Im sorry I pretty much gotta laugh, those testers are very old & to use one you have to have taken a glove class, let alone you would need FR clothing, EH rated boots & if you have used that device you have broken every OSHA & ANSI rule, law, regulation there is!!!!!

do you even know what the URD means on the tester? Dude not to be mean but if I would see any tree care company using that tester I would have to turn ya in...............Thats a linemans tool & an out dated one at that, its prolly not even correctly calibrated & needs to be tested di-electrically!



LXT...........


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 27, 2012)

lxt said:


> Matt Im sorry I pretty much gotta laugh, those testers are very old & to use one you have to have taken a glove class, let alone you would need FR clothing, EH rated boots & if you have used that device you have broken every OSHA & ANSI rule, law, regulation there is!!!!!
> 
> do you even know what the URD means on the tester? Dude not to be mean but if I would see any tree care company using that tester I would have to turn ya in...............Thats a linemans tool & an out dated one at that, its prolly not even correctly calibrated & needs to be tested di-electrically!
> 
> ...



They are sent in every six months I think there is a card in the box that says when it was last inspected. I wouldn't be to afraid of being turned into the guys that called us there in the first place. The tester is old I keep it in my pickup for when we go out at night just to not have to take thier word for it, the juice being off that is.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 27, 2012)

lxt said:


> Matt Im sorry I pretty much gotta laugh, those testers are very old & to use one you have to have taken a glove class, let alone you would need FR clothing, EH rated boots & if you have used that device you have broken every OSHA & ANSI rule, law, regulation there is!!!!!
> 
> do you even know what the URD means on the tester? Dude not to be mean but if I would see any tree care company using that tester I would have to turn ya in...............Thats a linemans tool & an out dated one at that, its prolly not even correctly calibrated & needs to be tested di-electrically!
> 
> ...



It's cool. It's a huge revenue for us every year so easy it is laughable. I wouldn't be willing to post names of who we work for on the web call me and I'll tell you. Where do you think I acquired six testers like that I'm not Gonna cough up 4gs just for testers.. Not to mention the other stuff




---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hs0mir


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 27, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I think they saw yer big orange thingy and got excited.
> 
> But I don't think you are supposed to be fitting that crane anywhere near wires without covers.



Of course not!! @ 60' that crane just sneaks under the phone lines and grabs the saplings!! 

The mythical Big Dog, probably gets the higher stuff with its fly jib, from over the wires..

Edit: I'm sure the big orange thing has its place too, though.


----------



## no tree to big (Jun 27, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> The mythical Big Dog, probably gets the higher stuff with its fly jib, from over the wires..




I just wanna see one pic of it... (well maybe more)

matt, if this thing is that bad ass and is what you say it is there is nothing anybody can say. if I recall the whole start to the pissing match about the other boom was started by the simple fact you and your guy were not wearing hard hats while under the tree you were picking so just shoot the boom and save poor MDS from all this anticipation 


    maybe if we start a chant he'll cave in and show us


----------



## superjunior (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow BM, glad to hear no one was hurt. I had a little run in with a primary once, scared the crap outta me.. 

Got a job lined up for a big nasty half dead willow removal. Guess 4 other companys walked away from it, including Davey. No access gotta be done by hand, and its all over the primaries.. No problem, called the city forestry director and CEI, they're going to shut the power off to that block when we do the tree. Neighbors aint gonna like it but we're gonna make some good easy $$ on that one


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 27, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Of course not!! @ 60' that crane just sneaks under the phone lines and grabs the saplings!!
> 
> The mythical Big Dog, probably gets the higher stuff with its fly jib, from over the wires..
> 
> Edit: I'm sure the big orange thing has its place too, though.



The little guy is 70 off the side the center pedis tool adds almost 10 then with 1 manual your over 85. You could put it to 100 if your good with lifting 1k. It's only limited to 1k because that's all the manual extension is rated for once you stick three of them out they get skinnier as you go. If you where just running a bucket you could go pretty high 400 pounds is all you would need left of capacity. 110-120 maybe? 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wjkps5


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 27, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Glad to see you and your twin showed up with some helpful insight for BM.



The guy already knew what he did wrong, before he even started up the tree!! 

Not too much to add to that!! Just saying!

We've all been there though, in some form, or another!

Call it "profile of an accident", maybe..


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 27, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> The guy already knew what he did wrong, before he even started up the tree!!
> 
> Not too much to add to that!! Just saying!
> 
> ...



I got LXT riding my back like he's known me forever or has ever even met me, I don't need you doing it to. I said it before tho lets just say I'm lying and I don't do line work. It's good enough for me. I don't care what anyone believes works for me.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fhjjeq


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 27, 2012)

If anyone wants to see my equipment it will be at an equipment show in August on the 14-15th some of you guys are close enough. If anyone wants to see us not working R.O.W we won't be doing it off old 22 along side the power company for the next couple weeks.

If anyone wants to go to the equipment show let me know. The trucks are getting detailed on Thursday for the fourth of July parade they will be looking prime


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?tc1ktr


----------



## treemandan (Jun 27, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> If anyone wants to see my equipment it will be at an equipment show in August on the 14-15th some of you guys are close enough. If anyone wants to see us not working R.O.W we won't be doing it off old 22 along side the power company for the next couple weeks.
> 
> If anyone wants to go to the equipment show let me know. The trucks are getting detailed on Thursday for the fourth of July parade they will be looking prime
> 
> ...



Uh, umm if by equipment you mean yer big orange thingy then I am just gonna stay home but thanks for the invite.

But just how close can you get the wires with the crane.... legally. I mean , of course I have almost been fried. Who hasn't?:taped:


----------



## no tree to big (Jun 27, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> If anyone wants to see my equipment it will be at an equipment show in August on the 14-15th some of you guys are close enough. If anyone wants to see us not working R.O.W we won't be doing it off old 22 along side the power company for the next couple weeks.
> 
> If anyone wants to go to the equipment show let me know. The trucks are getting detailed on Thursday for the fourth of July parade they will be looking prime
> 
> ...



ok, I'll just jump in my car and I'll be there see you in 10 .... hours


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 27, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Uh, umm if by equipment you mean yer big orange thingy then I am just gonna stay home but thanks for the invite.
> 
> But just how close can you get the wires with the crane.... legally. I mean , of course I have almost been fried. Who hasn't?:taped:



If we are going within 15-20 feet we sleeve them. It can arc pretty far 10 foot isn't out of the question. Legally I think you have to be ten foot from any overhead line I might be a little nervous with a crane that close. With sleeves on it I'll go right up against it within a few inches.

Your right tho Dan anyone doing technical tree work is gonna get scared by the juice sooner or later. If there was never a close call you would be cutting down weak sauce trees.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gcqgl3


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 27, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> ok, I'll just jump in my car and I'll be there see you in 10 .... hours



Why not you should stay for our forth party


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gzphox


----------



## treemandan (Jun 27, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> If we are going within 15-20 feet we sleeve them. It can arc pretty far 10 foot isn't out of the question. Legally I think you have to be ten foot from any overhead line I might be a little nervous with a crane that close. With sleeves on it I'll go right up against it within a few inches.
> 
> Your right tho Dan anyone doing technical tree work is gonna get scared by the juice sooner or later. If there was never a close call you would be cutting down weak sauce trees.
> 
> ...




You know, them covers/sheaths really take the fun out of it. 

Again I want to reiterermate: its real easy to have the power company sheath the wires. I have been in bad spots but not as bad as some as I have seen or heard. All I can say is that if you don't use the service the power company will perform for free then yer doing it wrong... so stop doing it wrong and for ####'s sake don't expect me to join you, refuse to climb yourself, just don't do it.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 27, 2012)

treemandan said:


> You know, them covers/sheaths really take the fun out of it.
> 
> Again I want to reiterermate: its real easy to have the power company sheath the wires. I have been in bad spots but not as bad as some as I have seen or heard. All I can say is that if you don't use the service the power company will perform for free then yer doing it wrong... so stop doing it wrong and for ####'s sake don't expect me to join you, refuse to climb yourself, just don't do it.



'Heckler' Dan!
Seriously, you do need attention, huh?
Get off the puter and connect with your life, dude! De-rail you are! Dang!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Jun 27, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Why not you should stay for our forth party
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gzphox



Pa legallized fireworks.:msp_scared: Its gonna get hot in here.

We used to run down South of da Border, come back with 3 inch mortars.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 27, 2012)

treemandan said:


> We used to run down South of da Border, come back with 3 inch mortars.



Then what?
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 27, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Pa legallized fireworks.:msp_scared: Its gonna get hot in here.
> 
> We used to run down South of da Border, come back with 3 inch mortars.



For real? I have to go across the border every year are you saying I don't have to anymore. If you shop around sometimes you can get bigger than 3". Phantom only sells 3 sometimes you can find the black operation guys that have 4-5.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?duhxkx


----------



## treemandan (Jun 27, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> 'Heckler' Dan!
> Seriously, you do need attention, huh?
> Get off the puter and connect with your life, dude! De-rail you are! Dang!
> Jeff





You know, I am still mad at the last ####### who tried to tell me electrocution was part of the job so unless you want some more shut it up. Ain't no derailing, ain't no hijacking, we's all bubba's here talking about one thing and one thing only.


----------



## superjunior (Jun 27, 2012)

treemandan said:


> You know, them covers/sheaths really take the fun out of it.
> 
> Again I want to reiterermate: its real easy to have the power company sheath the wires. I have been in bad spots but not as bad as some as I have seen or heard. All I can say is that if you don't use the service the power company will perform for free then yer doing it wrong... so stop doing it wrong and for ####'s sake don't expect me to join you, refuse to climb yourself, just don't do it.



They'll sheeth them if they can get a bucket to the location, I've had it done a couple times. If not it's lights out in the hood.. Either way never had to pay..


----------



## treemandan (Jun 27, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> For real? I have to go across the border every year are you saying I don't have to anymore. If you shop around sometimes you can get bigger than 3". Phantom only sells 3 sometimes you can find the black operation guys that have 4-5.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?duhxkx



Well, i haven't blowed anything up in years nor bought anything but I noticed the tents selling fireworks all over the place these days. Used to be a firecraker would be cause for the police. I don't know if they are selling mortars at these tents in Pa, I kinda hope not.
A cool thing is to stick a half stick under the lid for one of those dome shaped Weber grills. They will shoot up as high as the trees.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 27, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Then what?
> Jeff



Then what!??  Then we find some kittens and blow them up.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 27, 2012)

superjunior said:


> They'll sheeth them if they can get a bucket to the location, I've had it done a couple times. If not it's lights out in the hood.. Either way never had to pay..



I live under some big trans wires, always a power company truck around. I have seen guys spike a pole and set covers. They just keep adding more pushing them down the line.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 27, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I live under some big trans wires, always a power company truck around. I have seen guys spike a pole and set covers. They just keep adding more pushing them down the line.



Yessir doesn't take them long. Around here it actually is tough to get done. Kinda how I traveled down this line. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pu2a5s


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 27, 2012)

treemandan said:


> You know, I am still mad at the last ####### who tried to tell me electrocution was part of the job so unless you want some more shut it up. Ain't no derailing, ain't no hijacking, we's all bubba's here talking about one thing and one thing only.



So act like it instead of trying to be a funny dumb ass! 
I ain't going away. either you contribute or you are a 'Heckler'. 
Jeff
I ain't no Bubba, Bubba!


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 28, 2012)

Up here in our local mountains, both bear valley electric and Edison, are really good about putting up shielding on the wires. Once Bear valley electric hooked up a hot wire on the ground where we were working so no one would have to go with out electricity. I did a big dead pine right up next to the primary's in Sugar Loaf for Bear Valley electric. They would turn the power on and off intermittently through out the day. 
I don't think the power company in LA are as accommodating and tree service friendly as up on the hill. I'm going to find out and see what it takes and how long to get them to shield the lines. 
I also think these were maybe city trees to begin with. They were on an easement behind the house. The landscaper said he had the proper permits, but I never seen them.
I got to hit the sack, have 3 big crane trees up in Lake arrowhead in the morning. Were bringing in a big crane the owner told me over the phone tonight and going to do some big picks. I'll get some pictures.


----------



## lxt (Jun 28, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> I got LXT riding my back like he's known me forever or has ever even met me, I don't need you doing it to. I said it before tho lets just say I'm lying and I don't do line work. It's good enough for me. I don't care what anyone believes works for me.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fhjjeq




Wow, Matt, I dont know you!! & that is why I question some of the BS thrown out on here, You do not work for Duquesne or FE, I know cause I work for Duquesne & have worked for FE, I have the employer codes of all SAP vendors on each property & yours is not on there, Neither utility does daily short term contracts!

SOoooo, all this crap about you work for the utility is BS & where ever you got your Ehap training.....that entity should be sued by the display of knowledge you wrongly tossed out!

Again: if you are using that out dated tester you are in violation of many laws!! You are not properly trained to use that device & unless you are a contracted company you are not allowed to work within 10ft of energized power lines, BTW: the URD on your device stands for "underground residential distribution" its for pad mount transformers, power centers & submersible transformers & other underground functions.

Warning: if you have to use a tester to determine if a line is alive you shouldnt be working around it!!! first thing we are all taught as Line clearance trimmers-----------*treat all lines as energized!!*

Now......whos your inspector from the utility? I know em all, better yet just tell me what Bldg he is out of thats all Ill need & you wont have to say his name, and yes Im saying you dont do line work under "legal" means with any utility, cause if ya did you wouldnt have to have testers that you got on the sly!!!!!! Nuff said about this "i work line work" crap!



LXT..........


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 28, 2012)

lxt said:


> Wow, Matt, I dont know you!! & that is why I question some of the BS thrown out on here, You do not work for Duquesne or FE, I know cause I work for Duquesne & have worked for FE, I have the employer codes of all SAP vendors on each property & yours is not on there, Neither utility does daily short term contracts!
> 
> SOoooo, all this crap about you work for the utility is BS & where ever you got your Ehap training.....that entity should be sued by the display of knowledge you wrongly tossed out!
> 
> ...



Doug I'm going to try and clarify this one more time, so one day when we run into one another it can be a friendly thing. I don't do well with people calling me a liar or a thief.

we don't do the ten foot bull crap that a lot of people think is tree work. for example one of the last things we did was at like 11pm when a tree fell across the lines onto a trailer. in oakdale in the wagner trailer court. asphlund was there and someone from them or the power company would of had to contact us to go there. The testers are for only one reason there full range of use is worthless to us. they are for telling if lines are live or dead. the tree we lifted was laying on a power line that was live. thats why we have them so we can see for ourself that they are not energized. we do not work for them on any kind of schedule usually only in time of emergency when a bucket truck just isn't gonna cut it. we don't have any kind of roads that we specifically work on for clearance or anything like that. just if a tree is to big to be done with a bucket truck and in an emergency situation. there have been a lot of instances where we have been dispatched by 911. and the last real bad snow we had we where escorted by the national guard to clear road ways for ambulances to get into houses.

don't call me out on this again on the internet if you have a problem with it you have my phone number. or just hop in your car and take a ten minute ride and pay me a visit, its as simple as that.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 28, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> So act like it instead of trying to be a funny dumb ass!
> I ain't going away. either you contribute or you are a 'Heckler'.
> Jeff
> I ain't no Bubba, Bubba!



I don't contribute!!?? That's bull. 

You are just mad at me and I apologize.

Now won't you be, oh won't you be my bubba?

I am he as you are he as we are all together

BBF- best bubba's forever


----------



## treemandan (Jun 28, 2012)

Aww Matt, now you've went and got X riled up again.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 28, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Aww Matt, now you've went and got X riled up again.



Didn't have to wait long for a 'Heckler'.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 28, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I don't contribute!!?? That's bull.
> 
> You are just mad at me and I apologize.
> 
> ...



You ain't sucking me in to your crazy world!
Jeff :msp_scared:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 28, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Doug I'm going to try and clarify this one more time, so one day when we run into one another it can be a friendly thing. I don't do well with people calling me a liar or a thief.
> 
> we don't do the ten foot bull crap that a lot of people think is tree work. for example one of the last things we did was at like 11pm when a tree fell across the lines onto a trailer. in oakdale in the wagner trailer court. asphlund was there and someone from them or the power company would of had to contact us to go there. The testers are for only one reason there full range of use is worthless to us. they are for telling if lines are live or dead. the tree we lifted was laying on a power line that was live. thats why we have them so we can see for ourself that they are not energized. we do not work for them on any kind of schedule usually only in time of emergency when a bucket truck just isn't gonna cut it. we don't have any kind of roads that we specifically work on for clearance or anything like that. just if a tree is to big to be done with a bucket truck and in an emergency situation. there have been a lot of instances where we have been dispatched by 911. and the last real bad snow we had we where escorted by the national guard to clear road ways for ambulances to get into houses.
> 
> don't call me out on this again on the internet if you have a problem with it you have my phone number. or just hop in your car and take a ten minute ride and pay me a visit, its as simple as that.



I've worked for Asplundh and they don't call anyone for anything they do all the work themselves and there isn't a tree too big for them.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 28, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I've worked for Asplundh and they don't call anyone for anything they do all the work themselves and there isn't a tree too big for them.



No, no, silly boy.. even the largest tree company in the world, still needs some "extra special" help, once in a while!! 

Asplundh probably can't afford "Big Matt's" kind of equipment, on their own!!


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 28, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Didn't have to wait long for a 'Heckler'.
> Jeff



Thank God!! This place needs all the "Heckler's", it can get!!


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 28, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I've worked for Asplundh and they don't call anyone for anything they do all the work themselves and there isn't a tree too big for them.



So your saying 24/7 they have everything on hand everywhere they work to handle any situation. we lifted a tree for them with a crane at night? where else are you gonna rent a crane at 11pm.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 28, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> No, no, silly boy.. even the largest tree company in the world, still needs some "extra special" help, once in a while!!
> 
> Asplundh probably can't afford "Big Matt's" kind of equipment, on their own!!



Its not that they can't afford its the insurance. ever wonder why companies like davey and bartlett down own cranes? got millions of $$ right? its the insurance for all the employees using the cranes. it far exceeds the cost of buying one. training programs and so on. 200k crane turns into a 10million dollar project.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Jun 28, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> So your saying 24/7 they have everything on hand everywhere they work to handle any situation. we lifted a tree for them with a crane at night? where else are you gonna rent a crane at 11pm.



Our local volunteer fire department had a feed and seed store catch fire at like 2am. Rented a dozer and crane, at 2am. No tree service, just a fee service. Haha

Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 28, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> So your saying 24/7 they have everything on hand everywhere they work to handle any situation. we lifted a tree for them with a crane at night? where else are you gonna rent a crane at 11pm.



No im saying Asplundh don't need a crane they sit by downed trees and wires and get paid until the power is off then go to work. And yes they have everything they need 24/7 365.


----------



## superjunior (Jun 28, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I live under some big trans wires, always a power company truck around. I have seen guys spike a pole and set covers. They just keep adding more pushing them down the line.



good to know, I've never watched them do it


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 28, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> No im saying Asplundh don't need a crane they sit by downed trees and wires and get paid until the power is off then go to work. And yes they have everything they need 24/7 365.



once again it was smashed into a residential trailer doesn't matter if the power was off. there was no just chainsawing it out. and they had no crane.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 28, 2012)

superjunior said:


> good to know, I've never watched them do it




its rare tho dude low pay doesn't keep good climbers. bartlett and davey's good guys go off to higher paying jobs no one is gonna stick around that is any good for less than 30$ an hour. all the guys i started working with at bartlett are off with other companies now also. why make 150$ a day when they can do 400. there are trees everywhere that can exceed the mechanical advantage someone has. asphlund just doesn't have 1000's of cranes along with there buckets sitting around the country. they have to outsource it.

dont quote me but the helicopter cutting is outsourced i do believe. if those are the best guys you have ever seen i would hate to be standing under a tree your in. the 10 foot back hackers have people trying to chase them out of town around here with all the tree mutilation and damage they cause. and these trees are some pretty weak sauce stuff. would love to see how they handle the big ones.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 28, 2012)

superjunior said:


> good to know, I've never watched them do it



if they will do it for you it can be real handy. around here forget about it I've waited months and still no sleeves. i had to become friends with the guy took years now i can get sleeves put on in about a week i guess it helps that i went to high school with him.

called them tons on getting trees cut back for removal. never have been able to get that done to this day. kind of how we got into messing around with the power stuff. had to figure it out on my own if i wanted to get paid for the trees near the juice.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 28, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> once again it was smashed into a residential trailer doesn't matter if the power was off. there was no just chainsawing it out. and they had no crane.



Actually it does matter if the power is off because you aren't touching a tree on top of live powerlines with a crane and if the line was inside the trailer there would be a fire.


----------



## superjunior (Jun 28, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> if they will do it for you it can be real handy. around here forget about it I've waited months and still no sleeves. i had to become friends with the guy took years now i can get sleeves put on in about a week i guess it helps that i went to high school with him.
> 
> called them tons on getting trees cut back for removal. never have been able to get that done to this day. kind of how we got into messing around with the power stuff. had to figure it out on my own if i wanted to get paid for the trees near the juice.



this job I got lined up - this poor lady has been trying to have this done for over a year.. only way to get to the tree is through the neighbors driveway and he wants no part of it..she knows the city forestry guy and cei director by name, think it was speed dialed on her phone.. 

Point is that the custy was on this for a long time now and cei is MORE then willing to shut the power off to that block to get this tree down and shut her the [email protected]@k up.. Lucky us, got 3 g's on an easy removal..


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 28, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Actually it does matter if the power is off because you aren't touching a tree on top of live powerlines with a crane and if the line was inside the trailer there would be a fire.



your missing the point even if there wasn't a power line involved they still where not getting the tree out endless they cut the trailer down around it.

please don't state the obvious about the power line. if you can't tell that electricity can cause a fire you should get reserved parking up front at chucke cheese.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 28, 2012)

superjunior said:


> this job I got lined up - this poor lady has been trying to have this done for over a year.. only way to get to the tree is through the neighbors driveway and he wants no part of it..she knows the city forestry guy and cei director by name, think it was speed dialed on her phone..
> 
> Point is that the custy was on this for a long time now and cei is MORE then willing to shut the power off to that block to get this tree down and shut her the [email protected]@k up.. Lucky us, got 3 g's on an easy removal..



Thats awesome anytime i ever brought the idea of turning the juice off they didn't even wanna hear it. would be nice I've put on some nice arc shows before. wish i had my helmet cam on last week was cracking out blue flames almost pretty. amazing something so neat is insta death. get one little limb to push two wires together and it sounds like a cannon went off.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jun 28, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> your missing the point even if there wasn't a power line involved they still where not getting the tree out endless they cut the trailer down around it.
> 
> please don't state the obvious about the power line. if you can't tell that electricity can cause i fire you should get reserved parking up front at chucke cheese.



Well this thread has gotten so derailed might as well take it further.Saw a vid of that k-boom of yours. You claim it can make 10k picks, looks like the thing only has two outriggers?


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 28, 2012)

Holden i wondered when you would bring your stink glad you could make it.

yes it does, i just added a third up front. but before we go to far it depends on where we are talking about 10k. max capacity is more than 10k. and by only having two outriggers doesn't mean much they have made k-boom configurations with only two that do over 50k. called the x platform.

the truck is part of the stabilization a lot different from a crane. there is no knuckle boom that is supposed to have the tires off the ground unlike a crane. i had to do the front out rigger due to maxing my suspension out when picking over the cab. didn't wanna bust anything.

the one you saw in the video can do 10k trunk picks but if your talking 70 feet then no. their are a lot of booms that can exceed 10k picks at a decent height tho such as mike poors around 100 feet. it all depends where your talking 10k of tree is a lot of tree and i usually don't need or want that much tree for processing reasons. right beside the truck at 30 feet or at max extension what are we talking?

had to dig up all the load charts for a guy in another thread on here because he didn't believe their was a k-boom that could do 14k at 100 foot.

in the video i did for AA i think it was 6k with a close to 1k grapple on the end of it at 45 feet. with the boom less than 20 foot off the ground.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 29, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> your missing the point even if there wasn't a power line involved they still where not getting the tree out endless they cut the trailer down around it.
> 
> please don't state the obvious about the power line. if you can't tell that electricity can cause a fire you should get reserved parking up front at chucke cheese.




Make up your mind in post #94 you said the tree you lifted was on a wire that was live, now there wasn't a wire involved and a little FYI if a wire isn't involved neither is Asplundh. Dh1984 is that you??......and stuff.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 29, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Make up your mind in post #94 you said the tree you lifted was on a wire that was live, now there wasn't a wire involved and a little FYI if a wire isn't involved neither is Asplundh. Dh1984 is that you??......and stuff.



Your kidding right it's what's called a hypothetical situation if your not kidding I can't help you it's a lost cause just move on. Asphlund is there with out wires also they do residential in some states. Also pesticide/herbicide applications.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ozaawq


----------



## treemandan (Jun 29, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> You ain't sucking me in to your crazy world!
> Jeff :msp_scared:




Ten bucks says yers is crazier than mine Mr Hitch Pin. You only think its normal cause that's what they said and you beleived em.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 29, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Yessir doesn't take them long. Around here it actually is tough to get done. Kinda how I traveled down this line.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pu2a5s



Yes, sadly its a little tough for us guys to get ahold of the right number and get it done. That's why I suggested one tell the homeowner ( a paying customer to the power co.) to make the call and demand the service. 

I think as service proffesionals we deserve covered wires. I gave up trying to " sneak" through those jobs.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 29, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Yes, sadly its a little tough for us guys to get ahold of the right number and get it done. That's why I suggested one tell the homeowner ( a paying customer to the power co.) to make the call and demand the service.
> 
> I think as service proffesionals we deserve covered wires. I gave up trying to " sneak" through those jobs.



Yes it's there Job to do it for you. In a situation of safety they should have to do it. But sadly they are just to lazy sometimes. I was never able to get it done until a close friend and neighbor got a job at west penn power.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jun 29, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Yes, sadly its a little tough for us guys to get ahold of the right number and get it done. That's why I suggested one tell the homeowner ( a paying customer to the power co.) to make the call and demand the service.
> 
> I think as service proffesionals we deserve covered wires. I gave up trying to " sneak" through those jobs.



I feel for you guys who can't/won't/don't get the utility to do their part by keeping hv lines clear, covered, or de-energized. 

I use the utility 10-15 times every year, either to take down lv service drops, or to perform a make safe on anything within 10' of hv. I've got the number on speed dial to go to the utilities forestry division, and they WANT to help. For free. 

The longest I've ever had to wait was a job this spring, and communications got crossed up as part of it, but it was 5-6 weeks from the initial call till they cut the tree back 10' from the lines. Normally it takes a week or two to get whatever I need them to do done.

To me, anybody who is intentionally putting themselves and their crew at risk by assuming the responsibility of clearing HV lines without a utility contract is very foolish. 

It's simple. If you are not QUALIFIED and AUTHORIZED, stay the hell away from HV. If the utility won't do anything to fulfill their responsibility, MAKE THEM. It would be well worth a few hundred bucks worth of lawyer correspondence to have them doing their job. I honestly very much doubt that it would ever get to needing a lawyer to write some letters. Find out who's in charge of the division you need help from and get them on the phone. I really find it hard to believe that there are utilities out there who refuse to be responsible for their right of way.

Or just refuse the job. 

But just assuming the liability and responsibility without documenting the refusal of the utility to fulfill their responsibility, is crazy.


----------



## lxt (Jun 29, 2012)

Danno-----Im not all riled up just adding to the thread & Matt.............oh Matt, "calling you out" Dude you come on here spouting off saying you work line clearance, you have a tester to tell if lines are live or dead & then you make a statement about Davey & Asplundh not having the ability to afford or use cranes........(laughable) but you were called in to HELP Aspy pick a tree off a trailer with a downed wire?

I think i read somewhere you`re making 5k a day? Welp..........Ill keep this friendly, I didnt call ya a liar or a thief...but yer posts sure dont make you look truthful & saying you didnt wanna spend 1k a tester or more when you have an inside source getting you those testers is a little less than a legal purchase, uhh?

I guess aplundh & Davey are doing it all wrong? I mean you`re making 5k a day & have equipment these guys dream about, along with a tainted knowledge of energized conductors you test lines & see fit to help out AA when he needs it?

Anyone can lease equipment, nice new shiney equipment, I have a broker trying to talk me into a 1/2 million in lease equip contract cause guys like you sooner or later go belly up, then that nice equipment needs a new home, Im not interested in all that crap.

stay honest, be a pro, dont gloat or embellish cause Karma has a way of putting you in yer place, maybe you forget many on this site have more years doing tree work/line clearance than you are old? I dont need to drive a 1/2 hr to look at equipment you dont own but are buying/leasing. remember I Know Jim & Rich your old bosses at Bartlett.................but we dont need to go there do we?

Good Luck matt & Godbless


LXT.........


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Jun 29, 2012)

lxt said:


> Danno-----Im not all riled up just adding to the thread & Matt.............oh Matt, "calling you out" Dude you come on here spouting off saying you work line clearance, you have a tester to tell if lines are live or dead & then you make a statement about Davey & Asplundh not having the ability to afford or use cranes........(laughable) but you were called in to HELP Aspy pick a tree off a trailer with a downed wire?
> 
> I think i read somewhere you`re making 5k a day? Welp..........Ill keep this friendly, I didnt call ya a liar or a thief...but yer posts sure dont make you look truthful & saying you didnt wanna spend 1k a tester or more when you have an inside source getting you those testers is a little less than a legal purchase, uhh?
> 
> ...




Some one rep this guy for me. I owe you a beer if I ever get back out your way.

Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jun 29, 2012)

lxt said:


> Danno-----Im not all riled up just adding to the thread & Matt.............oh Matt, "calling you out" Dude you come on here spouting off saying you work line clearance, you have a tester to tell if lines are live or dead & then you make a statement about Davey & Asplundh not having the ability to afford or use cranes........(laughable) but you were called in to HELP Aspy pick a tree off a trailer with a downed wire?
> 
> I think i read somewhere you`re making 5k a day? Welp..........Ill keep this friendly, I didnt call ya a liar or a thief...but yer posts sure dont make you look truthful & saying you didnt wanna spend 1k a tester or more when you have an inside source getting you those testers is a little less than a legal purchase, uhh?
> 
> ...



Owned.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 29, 2012)

Garden Of Eden said:


> Some one rep this guy for me. I owe you a beer if I ever get back out your way.
> 
> Jeff


Repped Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 29, 2012)

lxt said:


> Danno-----Im not all riled up just adding to the thread & Matt.............oh Matt, "calling you out" Dude you come on here spouting off saying you work line clearance, you have a tester to tell if lines are live or dead & then you make a statement about Davey & Asplundh not having the ability to afford or use cranes........(laughable) but you were called in to HELP Aspy pick a tree off a trailer with a downed wire?
> 
> I think i read somewhere you`re making 5k a day? Welp..........Ill keep this friendly, I didnt call ya a liar or a thief...but yer posts sure dont make you look truthful & saying you didnt wanna spend 1k a tester or more when you have an inside source getting you those testers is a little less than a legal purchase, uhh?
> 
> ...



Repped


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 29, 2012)

Garden Of Eden said:


> Some one rep this guy for me. I owe you a beer if I ever get back out your way.
> 
> Jeff



I can not rep LXT, I need to spread it around!
I found a possible way out of this glitch.
I am gonna spread it around!!
I am a problem solver, for sure!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 29, 2012)

Gonna start 'Like' 'n alot of 'WTF' thread! That should do it!
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 29, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> Owned.


I just got off the phone with Doug (LXT) about this, to clarify the things i have posted. He can tell you guys the rest.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 29, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> I just got off the phone with Doug (LXT) about this, to clarify the things i have posted. He can tell you guys the rest.



Good, us guy's need some drama after a boring day!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 29, 2012)

Garden Of Eden said:


> Some one rep this guy for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff




Got him for you.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 29, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Got him for you.



So did i


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 29, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> I just got off the phone with Doug (LXT) about this, to clarify the things i have posted. He can tell you guys the rest.



Is Paul Harvey gonna give us the rest of the story?


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 29, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Got him for you.



Gologit your a moderator correct? What kind of incentive would there be for you to keep a fight going? it only helps corrupt a place your supposed to protect. After Dougs post i called him up so we could get things squared away and worked out. and in the end we both agreed on good terms. I'm sure he will chime in whenever he gets a chance. Cant see the point in trying to turn confrontations ugly.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 29, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Is Paul Harvey gonna give us the rest of the story?



why are you refereeing to LXT as Paul Harvey?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 29, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> why are you refereeing to LXT as Paul Harvey?



Not quite what i meant. And do you know who paul harvey is? If you do you'll understand my comment.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 30, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Gologit your a moderator correct? What kind of incentive would there be for you to keep a fight going? it only helps corrupt a place your supposed to protect. After Dougs post i called him up so we could get things squared away and worked out. and in the end we both agreed on good terms. I'm sure he will chime in whenever he gets a chance. Cant see the point in trying to turn confrontations ugly.



I "liked" a post, and I "liked" it as a member, not as a moderator.

I sent you a PM in response to yet _another_ of your reported posts. Instead of issuing an infraction I thought maybe some friendly advice was in order and that maybe you could benefit from it.
Apparently I was wrong.

Your post constitutes complaining about site moderation...and for no real reason.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jun 30, 2012)

*Par for the course, of course ...*

Watch out Matt, I got banned last time for complaining about the moderation on this site. some here are pretty casual with slanderous comments and LXT as a former law enforcement official (_so he says_) should be aware of laws pertaining to same., as well as the penalties that can be imposed.

Making such comments is part of the unhealthy "banter" that goes on here, but somebody is going to get T'ed of enough one day to make a court case over it. 

Fools who "Rep" this type of public postings are only making the situation worse, but of course they won't be on the docket, so it's faint praise for bad behavior.

But more on topic, I made $2500 today but I'm not sure if it was worth it in 95 degree heat. We took down a Butternut tree that had failed and split, as well as two Pines that posed a danger to the home. Everything stayed on the estate, and I didn't even bring the dump truck. The Steiner did it's usual great job of dragging everything up into the woods to create an environmentally friendly wildlife habitat for the customer.

I'm taking my chipper back to Mitts & Merrell for remanufacture next week so I can stop selling those wildlife habitats to my customers.

Fourth of July is coming up soon and I wish everyone a happy holiday, just don't use fireworks without adult supervision ...


~ the Aerialist ...

edit: Ooops, well Matt I see you did get banned while I composed this post, I guess I just have precognition about how this place works. Living well is the best revenge. Now you can stop wasting time here for a few days and make more money while you're banned than most here will make in a month or two.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 30, 2012)

Doug, why do you alway's advertise the money you make? Are you that insecure? 
BTW, it has been nice with-out you. 
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist (Jun 30, 2012)

*Money is how we keep score ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> Doug, why do you alway's advertise the money you make? Are you that insecure?
> BTW, it has been nice with-out you.
> Jeff



Because I want you to know that I make 5 ~ 10 times more than you do Jeff, as a wage slave. If you had any grit at all you'd be running your own business not being a lackey for somebody else's business. I climb trees very day, when is the last time you did that?

But don't worry about me posting too much my time is far more valuable than to waste it here where amongst the dregs of the tree business.


----------



## formationrx (Jun 30, 2012)

*...*

dlb

"It's simple. If you are not QUALIFIED and AUTHORIZED, stay the hell away from HV"

+1


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 30, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> Because I want you to know that I make 5 ~ 10 times more than you do Jeff, as a wage slave. If you had any grit at all you'd be running your own business not being a lackey for somebody else's business. I climb trees very day, when is the last time you did that?
> 
> But don't worry about me posting too much my time is far more valuable than to waste it here where amongst the dregs of the tree business.



If you're making so much money, why don't you invest in some REAL equipment, instead of messing around with that garbage you're running. I didn't even realize Mitts and Merrill still existed!! Fool!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 30, 2012)

Doug I told you about trying to flar things up and talking trash about the site, that last time was your last warning. Goodbye.


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 30, 2012)

I often bring home a mere pittance compared to some of you high rollers, but at the end of the day as long as everybody comea home safe, and the bills can get paid, then life is good.

I don't get my jollies outta seeing guys here run down other guy's operations and personal characters. You guys must prefer Dr. Phil over National Geographic specials! It's worse when I like members of both the McCoys and the Hatfields. Sorry to see your thread turn into this, Beastmaster, and I'm sorry a guy got banned.

Dave


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 30, 2012)

er, make that 2 guys gettin' beheaded. Geeze, they're droppin' like flies.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 30, 2012)

Now that since that chapter of AS is now closed...........for good, lets get back on topic. Davey and BigO here have all the toys. So I don't see them outsourcing anything....ever. When we have even a q on whether or not we should have a make safe, we call, and they show with bells on. The guys on the crew love doing make safes, most of the time the private tree co owner looks after them while on the jobsite, we cook on the grill for them. I don't do it often, makes safes, but when I do I drink...........I mean when I do they respond pretty quick and have no beef doing it.


----------



## lxt (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, Paul Harvey here!! LOL, Anyway Matt did call me & expressed himself as to what he meant in his posts, I let him know about some of the comments he had made & that I did not call him a liar or a thief!!!

Alot of times when posting the other person can take what is said wrong we all have done this, The one thing I wanted to clarify within this thread was some of the statements in regards to minimum approach "MAD" and the use of tools, alot of guys come on this site & take what is said as gospel-----------I would hate to see anyone get hurt over reading some of our banter.

Matt & I did square things away & I am somewhat surprised he would report a post? I hope through our conversation he understands what I was meaning? Ya know, ive posted Pic`s but never have bragged about a wage, if thats yer thing so be it!!

Ive got lots of likes to get back to you guys & will, Now AA: I was law enforcement (part time) for a short time as to become full time at that period was very difficult & the pay was terrible so I chose to stick with the tree`s! what you mention & stating that I should know better is an unfounded comment: what people need to understand is this is a public forum within a democracy (?) LOL, as long as no one threatens anyone & argumentatively expresses themselves..........whats the big deal? I know you are banned & I dont wish to state things that you cant rebutt..........But AA you have said things on here that push the envelope too!

The way I see it is: if you`re gonna exaggerate, brag, argue & otherwise throw stones? when the other guy throws a brick dont be surprised! we are all tree men here no need to run & tattle, just tell the truth!

Beast-----glad you`re ok! 


LXT


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 30, 2012)

AA seems like a bitter old man trying to make it, but he called this site, (and members) names that are un-called for. Glad he is gone. He crossed the invisible line that only some of us see. 
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treemandan (Jun 30, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Gonna start 'Like' 'n alot of 'WTF' thread! That should do it!
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:



There is a time limit too so don't go thinking you got the problem solved.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 30, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> AA seems like a bitter old man trying to make it, but he called this site, (and members) names that are un-called for. Glad he is gone. He crossed the invisible line that only some of us see.
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



The line is not real. It appears to be real though its not. Don't be fooled.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 30, 2012)

treemandan said:


> There is a time limit too so don't go thinking you got the problem solved.



So are you saying that if I start 'spreading it around' in a bunch of threads and giving 'Like' to massive amount's, I am not 'spreading it around?'
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 30, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> AA seems like a bitter old man trying to make it, but he called this site, (and members) names that are un-called for. Glad he is gone. He crossed the invisible line that only some of us see.
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



Just don't forget the first rule, Jeffers...

I am in a great mood! :msp_tongue:


----------



## treemandan (Jun 30, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> So are you saying that if I start 'spreading it around' in a bunch of threads and giving 'Like' to massive amount's, I am not 'spreading it around?'
> Jeff



I think your are only allowed to rep someone once in a certain time frame. Like 24 hours, maybe 48.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 30, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I think your are only allowed to rep someone once in a certain time frame. Like 24 hours, maybe 48.



Well, I just repped you! I dont know why, but I did.
Jeff


----------



## arborjockey (Jul 1, 2012)

My new buddy Kekua shut the power off in town twice with palm frawns by the time he was 16. Story a guy told me last week. He was out of the bucket, standing on a branch, cutting over the primaries for the high school, then the branch he was cutting hit the wires. The (brand new) saw was energized so he threw it to the ground. Then he jumped on the bucket, slid down both arms of the lift, and hit the ground running. He got in his truck and left to....Crazy hawaians.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## JesseL (Feb 7, 2017)

TreeAce said:


> BM,I am glad u n the gm are ok. It actually take balls to even post this story. The first step to making sure it doesnt happen again is admitting it was your own fault. I know for me its a helpful post cuz it gets me thinking. I am certian you know what ur doing and if it can happen to you....well...it can happen to me to. Dont beat yourself up over it


Thanks for your encouragement,


----------

